# Reading > Forum Book Club >  A couple questions about the book club

## IWilKikU

ok, 

1. Do we discuss Dracula as we go, or do we read it in December and discuss in January after everyone has had a chance to read the whole thing.

2. If the book club forum is only for nominations and voting, than where do we discuss the book we're reading? I think that we should have a seperate place to post about the books than this forum. If its in here, we'll end up with people chiming in with 'I havn't read the book, but in the movie...' And thats a pain. 

3. If this is the forum that we're posting on Dracula, has anyone found anything that they want to discuss? Or is everyone still procrastinating like me?

----------


## Jay

Re points 1 and 2 - was also wondering about that, guess we discuss it on the Bookclub forum, and I think we discuss it as we go?

Re point 3 - I'm so procrastinating... :o

----------


## nicholasburrus

It will like me sometimes be a pain.

----------


## Jay

okay, just said so, I DO NOT understand you most of the times Nic...

----------


## IWilKikU

Seriously Nic, would it kill you to throw in some puncuation here and there? Like: It will, like me, somtimes be a pain. Also, please stop stating the obvious. when someone replies to a thread that I started, I get a little e-mail in my box. So I get excited and rush to the site to see what someone said. When I get here and see



> It will like me sometimes be a pain


It makes me want to crawl up in a little ball in my closet and cry myself to sleep.

----------


## Admin

Discuss it in the Book Club Forum.

Read it in December and discuss it as you go along. You could keep discussing it in January too if you want.

----------


## Stanislaw

Can we talk about the movie to? I liked the one entitled "Bram Stokers Dracula". It was a good one.

----------


## Admin

The forum is really for book discussion, unless you want to compare contrast the book and the movie.

----------


## Jay

OH, now I get what Nic wanted to say, THANK YOU IWilKikU...

----------


## IWilKikU

No problem. I remember being 14. But I also remember making a hellavalot more sense.

----------


## den

IWil...  :Mad:  if you have such a hard time reading Nic's posts, why don't you add him to your IGNORE list, like as in, click on his profile and it's an option there for you. Then you won't SEE his posts and have to go to trouble of translating them.

----------


## Koa

Ignore option???? Oh my god, technology is going far...
wait, but If I dont see someone's posts, I won't understand other people's posts about it... It'd take the fun out! Better read and ignore than just ignore  :Biggrin:  (i'm such a curious cat  :Biggrin: ))

----------


## den

Ha ha, try it and see how odd it is, you can always UNignore them, but yes, things get out of context sometimes, but if some people get so irked by what others have to say then it's there for them to use. 






> _Originally posted by Koa_ 
> *Ignore option???? Oh my god, technology is going far...
> wait, but If I dont see someone's posts, I won't understand other people's posts about it... It'd take the fun out! Better read and ignore than just ignore  (i'm such a curious cat ))*

----------

